# What pokemon....?



## ToiletDS (Mar 19, 2010)

What was your first pokemon game?
Didn't know what platform any of them were, so I posted here.
Mine was Pokemon Yellow, and it was AMAZING!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2010)

I was a late starter with Pearl being my first copy of pokemon to own.


----------



## ToiletDS (Mar 19, 2010)

Teehee


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Mar 19, 2010)

mine was ruby, i remember all my friends would be constantly playing, i didn't even have a gba, just one my mom friends let me borrow, and then i broke the battery cover, so she had to buy it from them and also because we kept it for like 6 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was so happy so i bought pokemon, over 100 hours in that game


----------



## pokefan4264 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ireland 1 said:
			
		

> I was a late starter with Pearl being my first copy of pokemon to own.



Same here i stared in diamond and then i fell in love with pokemon...... lol


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

The first Pokémon game I ever played was Yellow.

The first Pokémon game I ever owned was Blue. You won't believe how I got it: I was trading Pokémon cards with a friend, I saw I had a non-holo Lapras (not that rare) and said 'my Lapras for your Pokémon Blue' and he agreed. It was awesome. Even more because I didn't even own a GameBoy, so later on I went to the shop and got a GBA SP.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 19, 2010)

pokemon blue


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 19, 2010)

My first was Red, and I thought I was really cool when I logged like 50 hours on it...

Little did I know what would happen with Emerald


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2010)

red was the first I played, then Yellow
then crystal & gold > Diamond (fake one D > ruby > emerald > LeafGreen > Diamond


----------



## Kroatien99 (Mar 19, 2010)

For me Sapphire was first copy game.


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 19, 2010)

The legendary Pokemon Green.... then when i found a lot of bugs/glitches, I changed to Pokemon Red


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 19, 2010)

Yellow, It was my 6th birthday. I wasn't interested in it since i didn't understand anything, but then an older friend came and showed me how's it done.


----------



## darkevia (Mar 19, 2010)

Let's see; started with Red, then got Yellow and Blue - clocked a lot of hours into those. 
Then got Silver, and Crystal. Crystal = wonder days, must have clocked at least 250 hours into that lol
Onto Sapphire and Emerald. Then Diamond and Platinum and now Soul Silver


----------



## ZeroPF (Mar 19, 2010)

First pokemon game I played was Red for the Gameboy


----------



## Leo Cantus (Mar 19, 2010)

Sapphire


----------



## Anakir (Mar 19, 2010)

Pokemon Red. Then I got Blue, then Yellow, then Gold, then Silver (and some N64 pokemon games in betwee; Pokemon Stadium, Pokemon Stadium 2, Pokemon Snap). That's where I stopped. Purchasing SoulSilver/HeartGold in the near future.


----------



## boof222 (Mar 19, 2010)

Crystal i had about 200+ hrs before it broke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I borrowed blue off a friend but never gave it back lol
Ive played platnium but i couldn't get into it
and now ive got HG


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 21, 2010)

pokemon yellow, too bad i lost my cartidge


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemon Blue Version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Blue>Red
Silver>Gold
Ruby>Sapphire
Diamond>Pearl
Soul Silver>Heart Gold


----------



## DCG (Mar 21, 2010)

I think I am spoiled a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   started with Crystal (it was 100 gilders!) I was a complete noob when I started playing but gradualy I got to be a pro. I was playing on a battery pack which was broken (so I had the cable pluged in) on the boat and saw a shiny snabul, then my dad suddenly turned the power of the boat of to rerout it. I was so pissed!
I think I have something of +400 hours on it maybe even 550.
I like Crystals animations more than the recent games, becaus they had 5-6 sprites for every pokemon,  now they have 2...


----------



## Langin (Mar 21, 2010)

LOLZ Crystal was my first game, I used a guide to complete it >>


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 21, 2010)

The first pokemon game I played was Pokemon Yellow(didnt play it much though).
The first pokemon game I bought was Pokemon Cystal(Spend a lot of time on this one).


----------



## prowler (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow.

Anyone remember this baby?





I still have mine and its still working


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yellow, I sometimes still play this when I am bored on long trips.
I got it at Christmas when I was 5, I didn't really understand what I had to until i was 6.
Was forever stuck in Oak's lab when I kept trying to leave when I had to choose a pokemon lol.


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Mar 21, 2010)

Blue > Red > Red (sav deleted) > Gold > Silver > Crystal > Emerald > Diamond > HeartGold


----------



## clegion (Mar 21, 2010)

played first Blue
owned first Blue


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemon gold was my first pokemon game, although I eventually got red, blue, and yellow afterwards.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 21, 2010)

I had pokemon red first, missingno FTW!


----------



## DCG (Mar 21, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Pokemon Yellow.
> 
> Anyone remember this baby?
> 
> ...



my crystal is also still working perfectly. my sisters gold (wich she got half a year after I got crystal) is stuck with a dead battery (or she has fixed it by letting the game stay in the GBA with power plugged in.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 21, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Pokemon Blue Version
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's exactly how I Feel, weird

Blue was my first and most favourite, then I have bought all of the ones on the left of this list as well as Yellow and Crystal ( And Stadium 1 & 2, and Snap )


----------



## Satangel (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow.

But I still have the fondest memories of Pokemon Silver.
Lugia is just the best Pokemon out there IMHO.


----------



## asdf (Mar 21, 2010)

Mine was Pokemon Red. Got it when I was 2.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Mar 21, 2010)

Red was my first, then I traded my completed Red game for a NIB Blue cart, then I bought the Yellow+Game Boy color Pikachu Edition combo. Then I got Pokemon Gold (Friend got it for Christmas but wasnt "into" pokemon games so he gave it to me) then I pirated Ruby, Fire Red, and tried to pirate Diamond, but the emulator was slow as snake shit, so I just ended up buying a DS Lite. I now have bought me very own copy of Heart Gold.


----------



## Black ace (Mar 21, 2010)

My first game was leafgreen but that was because i was around a few years old when it came out.But I started playing pokemon gold which then turned out to be my favourite


----------



## Porobu (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemon Gold


----------



## daemmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

my first pokemon was crystal. played 400 hours in it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



list of pokemon games i have :
pokemon ruby
pokemon emerald
pokemon pearl
pokemon diamond
pokemon platinum (flashcart)
pokemon red
pokemon gold
pokemon pinball
pokemon leafgreen

and next week is the release of pokemon HGSS in europe (why i am a american? hopefully that would be fixed)
and I have akready pre-ordered and now i get a lugia figurine


----------



## megawalk (Mar 21, 2010)

i have a very funny order.
Red.
Blue.
Yellow.
Silver.
Sapphire.
Ruby (Was Broken because it was "Asian" (Worst Travelling Group i've ever met) )
Pirated version of Diamond (GBC)
Emerald.
Pearl.
Trozei.
Ranger 1, 2.
Platinum.
Bloody Platinum Hack.
Soul Silver JP


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 21, 2010)

Pokemanz Gold/Silver.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 21, 2010)

My first game was Pokémon Yellow, I put like 200 hours into that.
Then I bought Pokémon Pinball (spinoff)
Three years ago I bought Gold and spent like 100 hours on it, then the save battery died.
Then I bought Diamond a couple of days after european release, and the counter's on 353:00 hours exactly now.
On April 1st/2nd I'm gonna buy SoulSilver and my guess is at least 400 hours. 

Of course, this is what I bought. Piracy Included, it went like this for me.
Bought Yellow.
Emulated Silver.
Bought Pinball.
Emulated R/S/E.
Borrowed Crystal.
Bought Gold.
Bought Diamond.
Borrowed Fire Red.
R4'd Pearl and Link
R4'd Ranger Shadows of Almia
R4'd Platinum
R4'd Soul Silver (first J, then U)
R4'd Ranger Tracks of Light and Ranger 1
Going to buy Soul Silver (E)
Maybe going to buy Platinum off of fuzzy kittens.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Mar 22, 2010)

Yellow.


----------



## Range-TE (Mar 22, 2010)

pokemon yellow! i loved it sooo much! when i lost my save file i stopped playing my Gbc for a while....


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 22, 2010)

I started with both Yellow and Red (the only legit cartridges i own coz i bought it when i was on a trip to uk) then i got blue, *gold,silver,crystal(better English),ruby,fire red,emerald* (all fake ones coz its hard to find original cartridges here in india.. after that i got a r4 and the rest is as they say history 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...


----------



## KoopaTim (Mar 22, 2010)

First there was Red, best christmas gift I remember. It was absolutely amazing, the anime wasn''t too big here so it was an all new adventure to a 10 year old boy, it was amazing.
Then came the anime, the card collecting, and all that.
2 years later, Yellow arrived, it was like the best thing in the world, Jessie James, Pikachu, the entire world of the anime, in my pocket.
Things got even better when Silver came, Mystery Gift, realizing about Version Exclusives, Breeding, this was my game. I played untill the timer maxed out, and then...the battery died.
Ruby and Saphire came out and I did nothing but watch others play them, The new ones did not appeal to me at all, and untill today 3rd gen is the lowest point Pokémon reached for me. Fire Red came out and I got hooked on it inmediatly. It was like Red all over again, my favourite 1st AND 2nd gen Pokémon,yet it still didn't feel like Silver.
2 weeks ago I got Platinum, Figuring it would be nothing like Silver, the game has been really good to me so far, the entire pokédex filling took me ages but it was good fun. Now I'm exploring the Fighting Area and training to see how far I can get before I get to relive my childhood; this friday.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 22, 2010)

My first one was Pokemon Crystal.  Here is my list

Pokemon Crystal(Still have it), Pokemon Sapphire(I put hours into this game but lost it, was my favorite game), Pokemon Red(When I got it the battery was already dead thus unplayable because of save loses), Pokemon Yellow(Never beat it got up to 2nd badge and save got deleted), Pokemon Leafgreen(Traded my Rayquaza from Sapphire to this random kids Emerald version for free and he gave me the Leafgreen I beat the game but lost it), Pokemon Ruby(beat the game but lost it) Pokemon Emerald(Put hours into this one but recently started a new game), Pokemon Diamond(Beat the game twice first time was epic), Pokemon Yellow(Played it on Lameboy and beat the whole game this time, fucking MicroSD corrupted so I lost this game), Pokemon Firered(Played it using EZ-Flash 3in1) Pokemon SoulSilver(Need to buy this thing)

Now wtf is the wrong with me I lost everything almost.  I only have 2 games now which are Pokemon Diamond, Pokemon Emerald.  And 2 fake downloaded copies Pokemon Firered and Pokemon Soul Silver.


----------



## Porobu (Mar 22, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> My first one was Pokemon Crystal.  Here is my list
> 
> Pokemon Crystal(Still have it), Pokemon Sapphire(I put hours into this game but lost it, was my favorite game), Pokemon Red(When I got it the battery was already dead thus unplayable because of save loses), Pokemon Yellow(Never beat it got up to 2nd badge and save got deleted), Pokemon Leafgreen(Traded my Rayquaza from Sapphire to this random kids Emerald version for free and he gave me the Leafgreen I beat the game but lost it), Pokemon Ruby(beat the game but lost it) Pokemon Emerald(Put hours into this one but recently started a new game), Pokemon Diamond(Beat the game twice first time was epic), Pokemon Yellow(*Played it on Lameboy and beat the whole game this time, fucking MicroSD corrupted so I lost this game)*, Pokemon Firered(Played it using EZ-Flash 3in1) Pokemon SoulSilver(Need to buy this thing)
> 
> Now wtf is the wrong with me I lost everything almost.  I only have 2 games now which are Pokemon Diamond, Pokemon Emerald.  And 2 fake downloaded copies Pokemon Firered and Pokemon Soul Silver.


Always do regular backups


----------



## 67birdman (Mar 22, 2010)

Pokemon Crystal was the first one I played


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 22, 2010)

either yellow or stadium, I forgot.


----------



## TheChosenBanana (Mar 22, 2010)

Sapphire I think... xD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Played:* Pokemon Red

*Owned:* Pokemon Gold


----------



## Camshi (Mar 22, 2010)

Pokemon Blue, Red, Yellow, Gold, Silver, Crystal, Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, FireRed, LeafGreen, Diamond, Pearl & Platinum.

So just waiting on HeartGold & SoulSilver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so in total over all the years, probably approx 1000hrs adding everything up and odds & ends


----------



## xGrAffitix (Mar 22, 2010)

Pokemon red was my first. I remember being in class and my friend was playing it and I was like "What's that?" and he explained and I was like "Hah, that sounds retarded." 4 hours later in class when I hadn't done any of my work, I realized it wasn't retarded at all. I borrowed his game until he got annoyed, and then I ended up buying my own, and I've owned one from each series since. Red, Gold, Etc..


----------



## Fluganox (Mar 23, 2010)

Blue was my first, on the good old GameBoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucky thing is I have 2 siblings, so we each got one of R/B/Y. Then I got a Ruby/Sapphire bundle pack, however I only played Sapphire really, then I played SoulSilver, and now recently started Platinum.


----------



## pokesteven (Mar 24, 2010)

My first pokemon was Silver......


----------



## science (Mar 24, 2010)

Yellow. With my special Pokemon Gameboy.. this one


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Mar 24, 2010)

science said:
			
		

> Yellow. With my special Pokemon Gameboy.. this one



HAHA I HAVE THAT EXACT SAME GAME BOY!!!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Mar 24, 2010)

looking at the 2nd last post by science, i just wanted to ask how many of you guys got special edition consoles (don't matter which platform)?? I'm just curious and jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 24, 2010)

Pokemon Blue


----------



## Shadow&Light (Mar 24, 2010)

I got the "NINTENDO SIXTY FOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUR!!!" special edition... hmmm... and the gamecube XD edition


----------



## Raika (Mar 24, 2010)

Pokemon Red.

But FireRed had the most gameplay hours, 180 hours and 36 minutes.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 24, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Pokemon Red.
> 
> But FireRed had the most gameplay hours, 180 hours and 36 minutes.


My silver had 300+ hours


----------



## konnaz (Mar 24, 2010)

Silver was my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gameplay hours: 234 hours and 21 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





So it's only appropriate that I get Soul Silver next


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 24, 2010)

I bought Blue from a friend because I felt left out of the loop cuz all my friends had it and they were always talking bout it at lunch.  I was addicted to Pokemon since.  I remember not even knowing about the Pokemon show while playing until I showed my sister the game.  She was like "I watch that show... you play the game lolz."  I was like in 5th grade and she was in 2nd... ah the days.

I've owned every Pokemon game released in the US upto Crystal.  The first one I bought in a store with my own money was Yellow... I felt so proud of myself... now look at me... arrrrrgh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  I haven't seen Soul Silver in a store yet, but I know once I do I would buy it.  Silver had my most gameplay time of about 125 hours.  That's not including the numerous new games I started.


----------



## Justin121994 (Mar 24, 2010)

LOL only 125 hours my asian friend has more than 900 hours of playing pokemon on Emerald. And he didn't cheat or anything.. O>o


----------



## Gore (Mar 24, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow, then Silver, then Ruby, then Pearl, now Heart Gold though this time it's pirated.

Now I have Red Blue Yellow Silver Ruby Fire Red Pearl HG but I've only played the ones in the previous list.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 24, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> LOL only 125 hours my asian friend has more than 900 hours of playing pokemon on Emerald. And he didn't cheat or anything.. O>o


37 and a half days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My first game was Yellow, but I owned Red for my first Pokemanz game.


----------



## cornaljoe (Mar 24, 2010)

Justin121994 said:
			
		

> LOL only 125 hours my asian friend has more than 900 hours of playing pokemon on Emerald. And he didn't cheat or anything.. O>o



Heh, that's alot to me.  The game that got second place for playtime from me at the time was Brave Fencer Musashi for the PSX.  I think I had about 30 hours on that game.  Lol, I can't even sit down and play a game for over 2 hours anymore.  My Pokemon SS has about 5 hours with 1 badge and 18 Pokemon.  And I started playing 12 days ago.


----------



## sn0wfish (Mar 28, 2010)

My first copy was a Pokemon Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 feeling kind of old after i said that..


----------



## Sumea (Mar 28, 2010)

Pokemon crystal; had 3 300+ hour saves (It was boring times, I started the game from scratch many times)

It was epic to say, you may know why I like SoulSilver so much.

My second was Ruby, many years later - I had about... 7 300+ hour saves on that one. oh boy,


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Sumea said:
			
		

> Pokemon crystal; had 3 300+ hour saves (It was boring times, I started the game from scratch many times)
> 
> It was epic to say, you may know why I like SoulSilver so much.
> 
> My second was Ruby, many years later - I had about... 7 300+ hour saves on that one. oh boy,


7300 hours? WTF? Are you serious?


----------



## Hiz_95 (Mar 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Sumea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If that's not a joke, he meant 7 different 300+ hour saves


----------



## Dialexio (Mar 28, 2010)

I started with Red Version... I recall dropping my first Game Boy Color and it got screwed over. God, Costco's return policy is beast.

I got another Game Boy Color and Red Version... the latter of which almost died because of GameShark. x)


----------



## Slyfy (Mar 29, 2010)

First: Pokemon Red

Second: Pokemon Yellow (Made me lol few times)

Third: The Greatest Game Ever Created ( Pokemon Crystal


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe Pokemon Red or Blue. My cousin was a huge fan of pokemon in the 90's.


----------



## JamesTrain (Mar 30, 2010)

Red version


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 30, 2010)

Blue. Then Silver. Then Sapphire. Then Leaf Green. Then Platinum. Now SoulSilver.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 30, 2010)

Pokemon blue. Played it for a loooooong time, but don't remember a specific number.


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 30, 2010)

First Pokemon I played is Diamond but first retail cart is SoulSilver


----------



## jhazicalization (Mar 30, 2010)

The very first pokemon game i played is Pokemon Blue which i barrowed together with the gameboy color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...from my classmate which started my pokemon fever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now currently playing HG....


----------



## Jotokun (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe it was blue, but it might have been red. I dont remember, I got both within a short amount of time of each other. Either way, I have the most fond memories of the first, and I'll always have a special place in my heart for Missingno.

Red/Blue>Blue/Red>Yellow>Gold>Crystal>Emerald(Emulated)>Platinum>SoulSilver(Flashcart)


----------



## Tac 21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Yellow, then Silver.


----------



## Gamakireta (Mar 31, 2010)

Mine was Yellow, I played it on the 1st gen of VBA, then went backward to Blue, etc. (still on Emu)

And now I'm really happy that I can afford my own SoulSilver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so officially SoulSilver is the 1st Pokemon game I own


----------



## Aeladya (Apr 9, 2010)

Pokemon Red FTW!


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine was Yellow. That was about when I got my first gameboy, the gameboy pocket.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Apr 11, 2010)

Heartgold.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Apr 11, 2010)

Blue. I kinda stole it from my bro.


----------



## leonssj90 (Apr 13, 2010)

I rented pokemon Red and than I BOUGHT IT ........ 5 months later.


----------



## ykhan (Apr 13, 2010)

diamond i had to choose between time and space with diamond and pearl i chose time


----------



## Berioth (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon Green...yeah the japanese one that came before R/B

then i got Blue, then yellow, the gold, the ruby, then emerald, then platinum and then stopped D:


----------



## Prime_Zero (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon Red, Even have my old green Gameboy and all my Gameboy games..well most of them lol.


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pokemon Red on the Gameboy. I got it a couple of days after release. I feel really old now.


----------



## Thoob (Apr 13, 2010)

Blue! I completed the Pokédex on that game... legit. Traded starters and Red exclusives with my friends. I think completing the 'dex is only realistic now with cheats, I mean aren't there 493 Pokémon now?


----------



## chriso (Apr 13, 2010)

Red.


----------



## Jamstruth (Apr 13, 2010)

First Pokemon game was Blue. Played it on my GameBoy Color along with my brother (we fought over it a little bit since there's only one save file) Eventually I got Red from my parents (because Red was more awesome than Blue in my mind) and then I didn't have any until Ruby on the GBA...I missed out G/S/C.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 13, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Blue! I completed the Pokédex on that game... legit. Traded starters and Red exclusives with my friends. I think completing the 'dex is only realistic now with cheats, I mean aren't there 493 Pokémon now?


yeah unless you have ruby, sapphire or emerald and fire gold or leaf green, it is pretty much impossible. And a friend if you own SS with them having HG (or vice versa).


----------



## Slyakin (Apr 13, 2010)

My first Pokemon game, as well as first game in my life, was Pokemon Yellow. Holy shit, I was so surprised when I made the character move!


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Apr 14, 2010)

gold. sapphire was my fave ans still is. even though emerald is better. >.>


----------



## 10_0ARMY (Apr 14, 2010)

I was old school. 

My first was Blue version for the gameboy.


----------



## blueskies (Apr 14, 2010)

Gold was my first, played for only a few hours. Then I got Yellow, again played for a few hours then lost interest. Got a copy of red with a gameboy pocket on ebay, haven't played it yet. I just got soul silver and platinum, let's see if either of these will catch my interest. I want to like pokemon, but actually playing it makes me bored.


----------



## HotSauce23 (Apr 14, 2010)

i was a hardcore pokemon addict lol..and still kinda am..got Red the moment it came out..then got Blue, Yellow, Gold, Silver...ok i bought every game cept Sapphire LOL..though now i've continued my tradition of getting all the games since i can just download em LOl..nvr got the Green since it was nvr released in NA but I did emulate the 1st gen remakes LOl

yah i was hardcore..i find it kinda sad lol


----------



## Hecatia (Apr 14, 2010)

First for me was Yellow. I was so noob back then i diddent know how to catch pokemon so i traind up that pikachu to lvl 35 to beat Brock lol.


----------



## delibird22 (Apr 14, 2010)

I started with Silver and then played Red a few years later. Never finished Red because I thought it was terrible after playing Silver.


----------



## TemperPro (Apr 14, 2010)

My first was back on the old GBA, It was like pokemon gold or red.


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 14, 2010)

Red.
"You're simply the best! Better than all the rest!"


----------



## JBW (Apr 16, 2010)

I only heard about pokemon when Ruby/Sapphire were released. I bought both, dunno why tho.


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Apr 16, 2010)

Jezus cryst that was long, the first game i ever did was Diamond, Never had the time to buy one of the 1/2/3th generation games for the gba, Lol.


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 17, 2010)

Crystal


----------



## xguyx (Apr 18, 2010)

Red was my first, but my favorite was Crystal.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Apr 18, 2010)

Pokemon Blue i was going get red but my friend had it so i got blue.


----------



## Hakoda (Apr 18, 2010)

The original Pokemon Silver


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 21, 2010)

Pokemon Red.  It was also my first Gameboy game ever.  
Basically, you weren't "cool" in my school unless you had a Gameboy and Pokemon.  FYI, I was in 4th grade when the Pokemon phenomenon started.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 21, 2010)

Soul Silver; a very old version of the translation that stopped in Violet City, so then I played Platinum until SS came out in the US.


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine was Red. My brother bought it but didn't like it and he gave it to me. Bought every Pokemon game out since


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, it was so long ago, it was probably a taster of Red, then PKMN Stadium 1 & 2, & Ruby was the 1st I owned, (I didn't have enough money even then, I had to get a loan from my parents, lol.)


----------



## azntiger (Apr 21, 2010)

I always stole my sisters orignal sliver and spend at least 3 hours on it then turning it off without saving o-o
(I was still at an early age o-o)


----------



## supersonic5000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine was red.


----------



## jackbency (Apr 26, 2010)

My first pokemon was red, but currently My Favourite is Crystal.


----------



## sportscarmadman (May 23, 2010)

Pokemon blue for me then gold,ruby,saffire,emerald,leaf green,diamond, platinum,solulsilver


----------



## mad567 (May 23, 2010)

mine was pokemon red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was my fav red and silver was epic games


----------



## ~Tiny~ (May 23, 2010)

The first Pokemon I remember playing/beating was Emerald; but I'm pretty sure I played the Gen.II games before that, and just don't remember..


----------



## teusjuh (May 23, 2010)

Pokemon Red
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Yellow
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Gold
Pokemon Soul Silver
Pokemon Heart Gold


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (May 23, 2010)

I'd expected that everyone started with the first generation Pokémon...

I started with Pokémon Blue, but after a couple of years I loant it a friend of mine... WHO LOST THE DAMN THING!!! RAGE!
His parents forced him to buy Pokémon Sapphire for me! That's was really unexpected, cause I got away with a newer (and better?) Pokémon game!


----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

CRYSTAL


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Pokemon Red.




...Awesome.


----------



## amonkeydotnet (May 26, 2010)

Silver or Gold. I don't remember which one since I was little and it was my friend's game.


----------



## Exaltys (May 26, 2010)

Pokemon Blue. I got it the Christmas the year it came out. I was so mad that my brother got Red (Red is one of my favorite colors, haha). I eventually grew to like Blue. Coincidentally I've gotten the anti-Red every generation after. (i.e. Silver, Sapphire, Pearl, Soul Silver)


----------



## SilentRevolt (May 26, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow,good times with pikachu XD


----------



## Sstew (May 26, 2010)

Blue. I loved it.

*Posts merged*



			
				Lube_Skyballer said:
			
		

> I'd expected that everyone started with the first generation Pokémon...
> 
> I started with Pokémon Blue, but after a couple of years I loant it a friend of mine... WHO LOST THE DAMN THING!!! RAGE!
> His parents forced him to buy Pokémon Sapphire for me! That's was really unexpected, cause I got away with a newer (and better?) Pokémon game!



No, No. Saphire is no where near as good as Blue is


----------



## mrfatso (May 26, 2010)

Yellow, it was the cartidge that my brother and i bought.


----------



## Nobunaga (May 26, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow best version ever!


----------



## SaddQ (Aug 13, 2010)

Sapphire, on a slow-as-hell Thai GBA multicart. At least Sapphire was somewhat up-to-speed. Mario Kart SS had horrible slowdown.

Ah, those were the days...


----------



## metamaster (Aug 13, 2010)

Pokemon Ruby. A friend convinced me to get it. If it wasn't for him, I probably would have never bought a Pokemon game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2010)

Gonna go with Gold and Silver.

It was before the time a seriously large amount of people started bitching about Pokemon. Plus it completely outdid the original R/B/Y by adding 100 new Pokemon, an entirely new continent, tons of new features (like the day/night system), and it also brought back and revamped the original continent. In sheer amount of content and enjoyability, it beat most games back in the day, even on home consoles.


----------



## MeowTheMouse (Aug 13, 2010)

Japanese yellow
pokemon is the game that made me start reading in games
favorite generation was 3. Having very high hopes with generation 5, its looks like its gonna innovate just like how generation 3 did.


----------



## Revolution [9] (Aug 13, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Gonna go with Gold and Silver.
> 
> It was before the time a seriously large amount of people started bitching about Pokemon. Plus it completely outdid the original R/B/Y by adding 100 new Pokemon, an entirely new continent, tons of new features (like the day/night system), and it also brought back and revamped the original continent. In sheer amount of content and enjoyability, it beat most games back in the day, even on home consoles.


This. Gold and Silver were just so innovative; there was almost always something to do if you had friends that played it too. Also the duplication glitch was awesome.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 13, 2010)

My first game period was Pokemon Red. Ever since then, I've been a fangirl of the pokemon series, and that will never change. 

When Heart Gold and Soul Silver were officially announced, I needed a change of underwear. I was so excited. The pokemon games even now just make me so happy. It was also long awaited, of course.

Also, for everyone who loves the series, there seems to be a pattern with the game releases - lets hope it stays this way.

Gen I - RBY released. (Started it all.)
Gen II - GSC released, with embedded "remake" of RBY within in the game.
Gen III - RSE released. FR/LG RBY remakes released.
Gen IV - DPPt released. HG/SS remakes released. DS sees the G/S/C Kanto.
If it goes as planned, then:
Gen V - B/W/third released, RS remakes released.

By the releases, also, I hope they give us something new instead of rehashing Kanto again. It's been present in ALL generations.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pokemon blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It was my sisters' cartridge...
And ehh, I was ~5, 6 years old... And everytime I played their game, I accidentally overwrited my newly freshly begun save over their save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sister plays pokemon, 100 hours in the game.
Brother came in room (moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) What are you doing?
Pokemon.
Can I play please?
Myyeahh...
Somehow ended up in me starting over.
Don't overwrite the save! NO!
Okay ^^
*stops playing*
*overwrites save*
Sister angry xD
She forbid me to play pokemon for quite some time...
She completed pokemon again, and it was time for me to play again >
Guess what happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And all of that wasn't on purpose and has happened ~10 times xD

Next game was... Emerald (going from blue to emerald was a HUGE step o.o I remember being amazed by the amazing graphics... 't was in coloooouurrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Then pokemon diamond 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On my ds... 
(which also got a funny story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Happened during one of our Dutch holidays, sinterklaas, pretty much the same as christmas...

Presents time (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Got all sorts of awesome stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finally got a ds cartridge, pokemon diamond.
And my mom was like, everything is opened and given away.
I was like... Don't I get a DS?
I can't play without a DS XD
And then she managed to have hidden a DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was really happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maann... ~1000 hours total in pokemon games o.o


----------



## airpirate545 (Aug 13, 2010)

Pokemon Yellow. Good times, good times.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 13, 2010)

Pokemon Red was my first played, but Gold was my first owned/beaten.


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 13, 2010)

Mine would of been Pokemon Red but my parents were so meh on getting me a gameboy colour that eventually i got Pokemon Yellow which was fun with Pikachu follow you god dam everywhere, EVEN THE TOILET!


----------



## gothicall (Aug 14, 2010)

Pokemon red first owned and beaten, first pokemon charmander, time: 48 hours...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I remember those days playing it on my Classic Game Boy... old days...


----------



## muffincat (Aug 17, 2010)

First i player was Red, Still awesome  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




too bad mine won't save anymore


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pokemon yellow. I didn't even know much about pokemon so my team was full of shit pokemon that where useless.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 18, 2010)

first pokemon i played was pokemon blue in an emulator. i spammed the hell out of the missingno glitch. good times, good times...


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 18, 2010)

First game I played was pokemon red.
It was my bro's so I got myself pokemon blue the yellow.
I played all of them on my gameboy color. 
Still have it too!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 18, 2010)

Begins year 2000, I playing Pokemon Blue, then Pokemon Red, Yellow, Green, Gold, Silver and Crystal. Next, I playing Pokemon Ruby, Sapphire, Emerald, Fire Red and Leaf Green. Finally, I playing Pokemon Diamond, Pearl, Platinum, Heart Gold and Soul Silver.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2010)

Pokemon blue from back in the day when you could actually rent handheld games, lol.

I (well my parents) rented me blue. Then eventually they bought it for me.

Dunno what ever happened to it. Probably lurking deep in a box forgotten somewhere with my damn pokemon cards. (how does a guy lose 1,000 pokemon cards? God damn)


----------



## gamefreak94 (Aug 18, 2010)

First played pokemon crystal. Was amazed by it.

First owned game was sapphire and emerald, put about 2000hrs(I can't believe the battery never died!) in sapphire all together and 700and^ on Emerald. Now you guys maybe wandering why so many hours on sapphire. Well there was this rumor about if you get 200 hours then you get jirachi, left it on all day and night but never got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also b/c my little sister/bother made me start over millions of times, beat the damn game like 10times each starter. Sapphire got stolen when there was a party at my house and Emerald got stolen when i went swimming. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's why i don't buy pokemon games anymore.


----------



## celeron53 (Aug 19, 2010)

I played Blue then Gold then Sapphire lost interest in Pearl/Diamond got back into HeartGold and now im losing interest in Pokemon again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But im hoping that Black/White will spark my interest in Pokemon. (Lost interest cause the transitions and battles were waay to slow even with the animations cut. Hope that the new one would be a lot faster. Although I doubt it would be.)


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 19, 2010)

I got pokemon blue and a blue gameboy pocket for a birthday.  I think it was my 8th.  i can't remember.  It was definitely my most played/repeated game ever.  

Og pokemon!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 19, 2010)

celeron53 said:
			
		

> I played Blue then Gold then Sapphire lost interest in Pearl/Diamond got back into HeartGold and now im losing interest in Pokemon again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one seriously weird reason to stop playing Pokemon.

Mine was Blue and Red, good time, good times.... They were followed by a Fake but amusing silver and then an official gold. Then came Ruby, then I found a yellow somewhwre bought it, played it. Bought 2 engrish translation versions of fire red and leaf green, bought the official fire red but lost it., bought emerald, then pearl, then platinum. Then I downloaded heart gold. Yup, god times, good times.....


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 19, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> celeron53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got this wierd version of gold and silver, they were on the same cart, and they were terribly translated, and there were swears in them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish I still had this cart.  It'd probably be worth something.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mine was Pokemon Red. I never ended up beating it, though.


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 22, 2010)

The first one I ever played was my brother's red version. I was 9 when I played it for the first time and I loved every minute of it even though I couldn't wasn't allowed to continue after beating brock. Some time later he decided to sell the game (I think he got stuck on Silph Co. but told me he got bored of the game) so the following year I got Pokémon Yellow and Doom for the PC for Christmas, best Christmas to be honest.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 22, 2010)

Pokemon Red (didn't pick Blue because red is my favorite color and charmander was my favorite pokemon in the series)

Then Yellow, then Crystal, then Silver, then Ruby, then Emerald, then Pearl, then Platinum, then finally, Soul Silver. (I'm supposing this only counts for the main games since I've played some side games too, Snap, Trading Card, Pinball, Stadium, Stadium 2, Red Rescue Team, Dash *horriblegame*, Ranger, Ranger Shadows of Almia, Trozei, Rumble, Explorers of Time, Explorers of the Sky)


----------



## jakeyjake (Aug 22, 2010)

Snap was an awesome game.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pokemon yellow. All the other pokemon games suck.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Pokemon Sapphire has to be one of the best game's ever


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Aug 22, 2010)

Pokémon Blue actually on the computer! Then a few years later, I got Yellow version IRL.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 23, 2010)

I first started with Pokemon Yellow through VBA. Now thinking about it I wonder why there isn't a remake made for the Yellow version.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 23, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> I first started with Pokemon Yellow through VBA. Now thinking about it I wonder why there isn't a remake made for the Yellow version.


Several rom hacks... I was unable to find a promising finished project.


----------



## Saken (Aug 23, 2010)

pokemon blue


----------

